# What kind of wood?



## Ron M (Apr 19, 2011)

Since this is my first attempt at making cabinets, what kind of wood should I use (or) practice on ?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the community Ron...

Poplar is about the best to practice on. Not a soft wood like pine/fur yet not as hard as most domestics walnut, oak, maple etc.. Reasonably priced, readily available. Depending on what you're looking to do, Pine/fur even MDF might be an option, especially if you new to alot of your equipment/tools. Pine especially, MDF can be kinda nasty with the dust issues. If you do know your way around the shop, I'd highly rec. poplar to practice with. 

bill


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Ron M said:


> Since this is my first attempt at making cabinets, what kind of wood should I use (or) practice on ?


if you have a planer i would go with poplar. Good wood and low cost. If not i wouldn't go with pine to much sap most of the time. If you are buying at box store's himlock doug. fur or what is the cheepest. Just practice on the low price. Get the feel than go for the good stuff. good luck


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Ron, there was a time when I would have suggested MDF for the boxes or cases, mainly because of the cost but with the steady rise in the price plywood is my recommended choice with a poplar face frame for the same reason. For the price that MDF is going for you can get plywood for a couple of bucks more a sheet and not have to eat all that dust from the MDF.


----------

